# Atlantics on the US side of the Sault?



## Riverkeeper (Mar 27, 2006)

Are there any spots to wade or fish from shore for atlantics on the US side of the Soo? If so, could you pass on a few spots?


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

There are really no spots to wade,the water is just too deep on the US side.
I've done pretty well from shore at the power plant,fish early and be ready to leave when the snaggers show up(it's legal for natives). 
If you could get a boat you would probably do a little better. It's kind of like fishing any salmon run,you can see them ,but they aren't always very co-operative


----------



## Riverkeeper (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks for the info. What are the directions to the power plant?


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

You can do very well there at times. I have a buddy who goes there every summer, and last year he hooked 37 atlantics in one day. I'll be going myself this year, after hearing his stories and seeing his pics, I'm quite interested.


----------



## johnboy (Dec 26, 2005)

I have never fished at the Soo power plant but have been told you need a hook made of re-rod to tie up to the wall. Anybody got the basic dimensions for one that works well?

Also, the LSSU Fish Cam has been showing a few fish on and off. Evenings seem to be a bit more active there, but maybe its how they are operating the plant.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

johnboy said:


> I have never fished at the Soo power plant but have been told you need a hook made of re-rod to tie up to the wall. Anybody got the basic dimensions for one that works well?
> 
> Also, the LSSU Fish Cam has been showing a few fish on and off. Evenings seem to be a bit more active there, but maybe its how they are operating the plant.


Go here for the hook info you want. Read the whole posting, many questions asked and responded to as well as some good suggestions.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=136970


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

johnboy,

It has nothing to do with the plant when and why the fish are there. The fish are there all day long behind the camera because they are attracted to the discharge from the hatchery where they were raised. If you look those fish will be there all day long they move around a little but it is pretty consistant. Beware of the snaggers if right I live right by the powerhouse and it is terrible. Boat is the best way to go. 

If someone actually hooked into 37 atlantics fair hooking them that is quite the accomplishment, but I have never seen anyone in a boat or any method be that successful. Thats great if someone did I just don't want everyone to get their hopes up that it might happen or expect that to happen when they go that is all.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Oh no, it was one off those days where everything just clicked, and fresh fish were around. I seen the pics, he just got lucky and hit it right, I know he doesn't expect it again!


----------



## Jake (Feb 6, 2002)

The walleyes are also coming in at the plant.... Rapalas at night are what seems to be working the best for them.

The plant is all the way through town then make a right on Portage, go over the "canal" and you cant miss it (famous last words I know, but you really cant miss it).


----------



## TRAPHUNTFISH (Oct 1, 2005)

The powerhouse is very hard to miss .. it stretches a 1/4 mile long. 

If going to fish by boat keep heading east on eportage ave until you see the signs for the Anne Osborne boat launch. it is across from Woodies one stop party store... again hard to miss. 

I have not been out latley but judging by the amount of fisherman that are out there in the morning when I am working the fishing must be picking up... also the powerhouse has an underwater camera and the fish are showing up on that pretty heavy.


----------



## billya (Jun 7, 2001)

Is one side of the Hatchery better than the other? Is there water flowing out from under the whole 1/4 mile of the Hatchery. Where exactly is the cam on the hatchery. East side, middle, or the west side of the hatchery.

I am planning a trip in August and have never been to hook up at the hatchery but want to get there early enough to get in some of the action.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

billya said:


> Is one side of the Hatchery better than the other? Is there water flowing out from under the whole 1/4 mile of the Hatchery. Where exactly is the cam on the hatchery. East side, middle, or the west side of the hatchery.
> 
> I am planning a trip in August and have never been to hook up at the hatchery but want to get there early enough to get in some of the action.


There is water flowing the entire length. One side is not really better than the other. The LSSU fishcam is at the far eastern edge. There is orange snow fence in that area so people can not cast in there.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

billya,

August is when the atlantics start getting lock jaw and stop hitting just thought I might tell you about that. They will still be there, but are a lot less aggressive in august. July is the best time to go there. This is not to say you can't still catch one, but it is a lot harder than. Good luck if you go. Most of the atlantics do stack up on the east side of the plant because that is where the hatchery discharge is so I would focus more on that side than the other.


----------



## johnboy (Dec 26, 2005)

Google Earth has a great shot of the powerhouse. Just type in 46.497,-84.33 in the 'Fly To' box and it will put you there. 

Just stay upstream of the Canadian Brown Trout hatchery located at 46.506,-84.259 :yikes: Check the link below if you don't get the joke.


http://www.saultstar.com/webapp/sitepages/printable.asp?paper=www.saultstar.com&contentID=89808&annewspapername=The+Sault+Star


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Goodnight Johnboy! Shhhhhhh!!!!! 

"What, it's not us.":evil:

They should take DNA sample's and see if they can trace it back to a Canadian. Haha


----------



## billya (Jun 7, 2001)

What are the best flies for August? I have heard that streamers and Nymphs. What is the story to be successful?


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

uptracker said:


> They should take DNA sample's and see if they can trace it back to a Canadian. Haha


I thought due to inbreeding the canadian dna was indistinguishable from one idividual to another.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

True.  

We're just having fun guys.


----------

